# Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit xbmc, vdr und Co?

## ChrisJumper

Hallo, ich suche nach einer Mischung aus Home-Theather, Video-Recorder oder Streaming-Server im Lokalen Netz.

Benutzt ihr xbmc oder vcr? Es gab wohl eine ct-Distribution die aus diversen Skripten besteht. Aber ich suche nach einer guten Lösung. Vielleicht auch um meine DVD-Sammlung zu Archivieren oder im eigenen Netzwerk zu Streamen.

Habe mir jetzt extra eine Karte mit mehreren Tunern gekauft, damit ich jeweils aufnehmen,  Streamen und gleichzeitig schauen kann.Last edited by ChrisJumper on Wed Dec 21, 2011 12:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

MythTV finde ich sehr gut.

Man kann Backend und Frontend trennen, sodass jeder Rechner ein Frontend sein kann.

Streamen geht auch über MythWeb per asx oder über Flash (das ist aber experimentell).

Insgesamt sollte man aber eine 100Mbit Verbindung haben, mit Wlan ist das nicht so gut.

Viele Grüße

Tobi

----------

## bell

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit XBMC. Es gibt sehr viele Plugins für alles mögliche, die man direkt aus dem XBMC heraus online nachinstallieren kann.

Das Hauptargument für mich war ein Plugin für einen IP-TV Anbieter den ich nutze. Somit ist die Settop-Box des TV-Anbieters bei mir obsolete geworden.

Zu bedenken ist jedoch, die Stärke von XBMC ist die Wiedergabe, nicht die Aufnahme.

Für die Aufnahme würde ich MythTV nehmen, wenigstens das Backend. Ob Du dann das MythTV Frontend oder das XBMC-MythTV Frontend nimmst sei Dir überlassen. Ich habe mit beidem keine Erfahrung, daher kann ich keinen Vergleich liefern.

PS es gibt wohl auch XBMC / VDR Plugin, falls man doch lieber das VDR Backend nutzen möchte. Aber auch hier keine Erfahrung.

Meine Empfehlung also: XBMC + (MythTV oder VDR)

----------

## musv

Ich bau mir gerade einen HTPC auf mit XBMC und vdr. 

1. TV:

Da stellt sich nicht die Frage zwischen Myth-TV und XBMC sondern eher zwischen VDR und MythTV. Denn beide Projekte sind in erster Linie TV-Backends, währenddessen XBMC ein Frontend ist. 

Ich hatte erst beides installiert, hab mich aber dann für VDR entschieden. Gründe:

MythTV ist stark auf analoge TV-Karten fixiert und bietet seeeeehr viele Einstellmöglichkeiten dafür. Ich fand es auch optisch nicht sonderlich ansprechend.

VDR läuft prima mit digitalen Karten ohne große Einstellungen.

Du kannst bei beiden das Frontend auf einem anderen Rechner laufen lassen. D.h. ein Rechner für das Backend versorgt den ganzen Haushalt mit TV-Signalen.

Im VDR-Overlay (vdr-devel) gibt's das Cam-Modul, womit man z.B. auch ORF empfangen kann. 

"originales" Frontend für VDR ist xineliboutput

2. Frontend für Multimediacenter:

Da verwende ich XBMC-PVR aus dem Opdenkamp-Repository. Die XBMC-Version im Portage hat noch keine TV-Unterstützung. Das Ebuild gibt's auf bugs.gentoo.org. Dann musst du noch xvdr (PVR-Plugin für XBMC) und noch ein Paket (Namen vergessen, Plugin zum Streamen von VDR zu XBMC) installieren.  

Vorteile von XBMC:

Es sieht einfach genial aus und hat alles, was ein vollwertiges Mediacenter beinhalten muss, unterstützt vdpau und 24p.

Nachteile von XBMC:

Es schmiert im TV-Betrieb sehr gerne ab, wenn z.B. ein Sender aufgrund zu niedriger Empfangsqualität nicht angezeigt wird und läuft außerdem bei meinem Atom mit ca. 30% CPU-Last. 

Ich hab MythTV relativ schnell wieder von meinem Rechner entfernt.

----------

## Finswimmer

Nur als kleine Korrektur:

- MythTV läuft sehr gut mit digitalen Karten. Ich habe zwei DVB-S eingebaut und konnte über einen Sendersuchlauf auf bekannten Transpondern direkt alle Sender finden.

- MythTV hat ein, wie ich finde, sehr gutes Frontend. Ich würde also nicht sagen, dass MythTV in erster Linie ein Backend ist...

----------

## musv

Ok, ich hab mich wohl etwas ungenau ausgedrückt. 

Sowohl Vdr als auch MythTV bringen natürlich sowohl ein Backend als auch ein Frontend mit. XBMC ist hingegen "nur" ein Frontend. Und natürlich unterstützt MythTV auch DVB-S(2)-Karten. 

Ich hatte anfangs mal MythTV installiert, um einfach mal den Vergleich zwischen MythTV <-> VDR/XBMC zu bekommen, da das ganze Gebiet für mich Neuland war. Da MythTV eigentlich schon ewig existiert, hab ich auch anfangs eher zu MythTV tendiert. Über diverse Plugins bekommt man in MythTV auch so ziemlich alles an Extras (Bilder, Wetter, Musicplayer, Mplayer, Spiele, ...) zum Laufen. MythTV schätze ich auch ein ganzes Stück ausgereifter und stabiler als XBMC ein. VDR ist vergleichbar zu MythTV. Es ist "rock stable" und bringt ebenfalls eine Unmenge an Plugins mit sich.  Von der Doku her, dürften sich sowohl vdr als auch MythTV nicht viel nehmen. Zu beiden Projekten gibt es haufenweise Informationen.

Allerdings war nach dem ersten Start von XBMC für mich die Entscheidung zugunsten von XBMC mit VDR als Backend gefallen. Mit MythTV bin ich halt einfach nicht so richtig warm geworden. Die Kombination XBMC/VDR wird auch von yaVDR verwendet.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Vielen Dank für euer Feedback :)

Ich arbeite dann jetzt erst mal an dem MythTV backend. Mir geht es halt auch um die Archivierung von Filmen, Musik, DVD, BluRay und Co. Das XBMC-Frontend finde ich für den Gebrauch einfach ansprechender. Aber für das Webinterface zur Aufnahme oder zum ansehen von aufnahmen sollte schon dabei sein. Auch hätte ich gerne das sich der User von Linux oder Windows einloggen kann. Also nachdem er sich identifiziert hat.

Ich wünsche euch noch ein schönes Fest und angenehme Feiertage und/oder einen guten Congress in Berlin ;)

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hmm.. selbst ein mythtv backend benötigt eine funktionierende Installation von Xorg? Ich frage lieber nicht warum. Habe aber aktuell keine Maus, Tastatur oder gar einen Monitor an dem entsprechenden Server und würde auch gerne drum herum kommen.

Dann vielleicht doch kein mythtv.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Hmm.. selbst ein mythtv backend benötigt eine funktionierende Installation von Xorg? Ich frage lieber nicht warum. Habe aber aktuell keine Maus, Tastatur oder gar einen Monitor an dem entsprechenden Server und würde auch gerne drum herum kommen.
> 
> Dann vielleicht doch kein mythtv.

 

Unter Gentoo gibt es keine Unterscheidung zwischen Backend und Frontend mehr. Das ist nur noch ein Paket, somit ist Xorg nötig.

Zum Konfigurieren kannst du per ssh -Y mythtv-setup auf deinen Rechner umleiten, dann brauchst du an dem Server nix anzuschließen.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Quote:*   

> Zum Konfigurieren kannst du per ssh -Y mythtv-setup auf deinen Rechner umleiten, dann brauchst du an dem Server nix anzuschließen.

 

Also der X-Server muss auf dem System nicht laufen und es reicht wenn er "installiert" ist? Aber ich muss aktuell eh noch auf ein neues Netzteil warten denn das "sparsame" liefert leider nicht genug Strom. Bei einem ersten Suchlauf mit der Karte hat sich gestern das System neu gestartet.

Ich verwende es halt als reinen Server auf den ich nur mit ssh zugriff habe. Das letzte mal als ich einen Xserver und Monitor anschließen wollte schien ein Start daran zu scheitern das keine Maus/Tastatur angeschlossen war oO. Aber ich habe mich auch nicht intensiver damit beschäftigt.

So dachte ich nun das ich drum herum komme dort einen Xserver aufzusetzen, aber damit das X11 Forwarding werde ich den wohl benötigen. Nun dann auf ein neues.

----------

## Finswimmer

Für das SSH X-Forwarding benötigst du keinen konfigurierten XServer.

Die Libs von X11 werden aber benötigt, da mythtv-setup auf dem Server ausgeführt wird und auch dort die grafische Verarbeitung stattfindet, nur die Anzeige ist halt auf dem Client...

----------

## musv

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Hmm.. selbst ein mythtv backend benötigt eine funktionierende Installation von Xorg?

 

vdr sollte auch ohne X-Server funktionieren. Probier das mal, wenn Dir MythTV nicht zusagt.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ich tobe mich gerade noch mit dem mythtv-Backend aus. Dabei sind mir verschiedene Kleinigkeiten aufgefallen die noch erwähnt werden sollten und die unbedingt mit in die Doku/Wiki mit einfließen sollen.

Der Sendesuchlauf bei DVB-S ist gewöhnungsbedürftig. Ein einbinden einer channels.conf von dvbscan oder w_scan ist wohl komplizierter (wegen dem Parsen der unterschiedlichen Formate) als ein erneuter Suchlauf im mythtv-setup (backend).

Anmerkungen:

 - Zuerst muss unbedingt eine Videoquelle gesetzt sein, erst dann lässt sich ein Suchlauf starten.

 - Man kann sich keine Satelliten aussuchen die gescannt werden sollen. Deshalb habe ich da meine Schüssel einen Astra 19,2 E Satelliten anpeilt auf astra.de Die Senderliste herunter geladen. Vorzugsweise nach Frequenzbelegung sortiert. Diesen Wert dann bei dem (Fulltuned) Sendersuchlauf eingeben. Allerdings muss man bei der Angabe aufpassen. Darin stehen MHz und Mythtv will KHz.

Aktuelle Probleme:

- Ich kann vom Frontend aus nicht auf den mysql-Server vom Backend zugreifen. Ich habe auf dem Backend in der /etc/mysql/my.cnf die bind-address so angepasst das das sie der LAN-IP vom Backend entspricht. Auch erhalte ich noch eine upnp Fehlermeldung.

Lösung: mythtv.og/wiki/Mythfrontend

Die Rechte bei der mysql-Datenbank mussten noch angepasst werden. So das sich der mythtv User bei der mysql-Datenbank überhaupt von einem anderen Rechner anmelden darf.

Ein Weiteres Problem:

Welche Rechte sollte das Mythbackend haben? Ich habe ein Verzeichnis als default Storage für alles angelegt. Starte ich mythtv-setup als User beschwert es sich das es keine Rechte hat in diesem Verzeichnis. Das Verzeichnis gehört jetzt "mythtv" und der Gruppe "root".

Live Schauen funktioniert ebenfalls noch nicht, er bricht ab mit:

```
NVP(1), Error: Couldn't find an A/V decoder for ...mpg
```

Lösung: Ich habe meinem Storage-Ordner alle Rechte gegeben. Habe vermutlich aber auch ein paar Dateileichen in der Senderliste. Diese verursachten dann Fehler. Nachdem ich per Manueller Aufnahme einen Test gemacht hab ob auch eine Datei erstellt werden kann hat alles geklappt.

----------

## ChrisJumper

So, bisher bin ich ganz Zufrieden mit Mythtv.

Das einzige was mich stört ist die Sache mit dem Archivieren. Ich bin fast davon ausgegangen das es damit möglich ist meine DVD-Sammlung auf meinem Backend zu hinterlegen einheitlich (ausschließlich) in mein LAN zu Streamen. Doch es scheint als biete diese Version nur an ein Backup zu erstellen das dann mit einem Brenner im Backend auf CD oder DVD zu kopieren.

Mythweb habe ich noch nicht richtig am laufen. Vielleicht ist es damit ja möglich?

Auch bin ich mir nicht sicher in wie fern sich die eingeloggten Benutzer um die Ressource der TV-Karte streiten. Wenn ich jetzt zwei Karten in dem PC habe muss ich dann fest jedem Nutzer eine Karte zuweisen oder passiert das automatisch?

Gibt es ein Plugin das einen Kalender, Termine und tägliche aufgaben in Mythtv anzeigt?

Arbeitet die Datenbank mit den ID's der TV Sender oder deren Sendeplätzen? Wenn ich z.B. die Sendeplätze verschiebe muss ich dann befürchten Das geplante Aufnahmen nicht richtig erstellt werden?

----------

## Finswimmer

Archivieren ist bei MythTV auch eigentlich in Richtung MythTV --> CD/DVD gedacht.

So kenne und nutze ich es zumindest.

Du kannst aber die DVDs in deinen Video Ordner kopieren und das dann über mythvideo schauen.

Benutzer + Karte: Wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst. Ausnahme: Aufnahmen, die haben Vorrang.

Plugin kenne ich keins. Hat wohl bis jetzt keinen interessiert. Der Fokus ist ja auch auf einem HTPC...

Die Datenbank arbeitet mit internen IDs. Du kannst also ohne Probleme die Sendeplätze verschieben.

----------

## Randy Andy

Hallo Leute.

Ich nutze seit Jahren einen VDR mit 4 Sat-Karten (1xFF, 3xBudget). Probleme hatte ich einige male mit der Hardware. 

Angefangen hatte ich mit einem PIII und einer FF-Karte. 

TV ist von Anfang an, an der FF-Karte angeschlossen. Da braucht's dann tatsächlich keinen X-Server, jedoch ist die Auflösung nicht ganz so doll.

Deshalb experimentierte ich früher schon mal mit X-Server und xineliboutput, zu der Zeit war aber die CPU/GPU noch zu langsam, weshalb ich wieder zurück ging.

Auch MythTv hatte ich schon im Einatz, doch leider ist es beim Zappen viel zu langsam (trotz mittlerweile schnellerer Hardware)  und lang nicht so einfach und stabil wie VDR (no WAF @ home),

wenn man den Focus auf's Fernsehen legt.

Doch ich möchte eben gelegentlich auch mal Mediacenter-Eigenschaften nutzen können, und genau dafür gefällt mir dann VDR nicht. 

Auch nicht durch Nachrüstung durch diverser Plug-Ins.

Hier würde ich mir dann ein anderes Frontend wie z.B. FreeVo MMS oder XBMC wünschen, das sich dann einfach per Fernbedienung umschalten und steuern lässt.

Irgendwie gibt's das ja auch schon, aber bisher hab ich das noch nicht so richtig umgesetzen können und weiß daher noch nicht ob es meinen Vorstellungen entspicht.

Die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau für Jeden gibt's jedenfalls noch nicht und daher ist es nach wie vor eine ziemliche Bastelei um an sein individuelles Wunschsystem zu gelangen. 

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## Finswimmer

@Randy Andy: Bei MythTV kann man mittlerweile eine Option einstellen, um schnelles Zapping zu erlauben.

Dabei wird dann nicht mehr geprüft, ob wirklich der richtige Sender läuft, sondern "blind" die Sender-Einstellung eingestellt und darauf vertraut, dass es richtig ist.

So kann ich fast so schnell umschalten wie bei meinem normalen Receiver.

(Wobei ich das fast nie mache, denn ich schaue alles zeitversetzt, auch wenn es nur 10min sind, um die Werbung überspringen zu können)

----------

## Randy Andy

Finswimmer,

danke für die Info. Vielleicht guck ich mir MythTV bei Gelegenheit nochmal an, denn schnelles Zappen ist für meine ZapperQueen zu Hause ein absolutes Muss!   :Wink: 

Ansonsten gucken wir natürlich auch per TimeShift - logisch.

Ab welcher Version ist besagtes Feature implementiert worden?

Wo verbirgt sich diese Option in den Menüs?

Gruß und Dank,

Andy.

----------

## Finswimmer

Ab wann weiß ich leider nicht, aber bei 0.24_p20110524 ist es dabei.

Du findest die Option im mythtv-setup unter 4.Verknüpfung -> Nutze schnelles Tuning

----------

## musv

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> Doch ich möchte eben gelegentlich auch mal Mediacenter-Eigenschaften nutzen können, und genau dafür gefällt mir dann VDR nicht. 
> 
> Auch nicht durch Nachrüstung durch diverser Plug-Ins.
> 
> Hier würde ich mir dann ein anderes Frontend wie z.B. FreeVo MMS oder XBMC wünschen, das sich dann einfach per Fernbedienung umschalten und steuern lässt.
> ...

 

Jap, gibt es. Ich nutze am HTPC VDR auch ausschließlich über XBMC. Dazu musst du Dir (schon erwähnt?) die XBMC-PVR aus dem Opdenkamp-Git holen. 

VDR mit Xineliboutput nutz ich nur an den anderen PCs, wo ich einfach mal Zugriff auf TV haben will, ohne den richtigen TV + AV-Receiver einschalten zu müssen.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Immer auf die Uhr achten. Ausgerechnet die Aufnahme von 1984 die eben auf Tele 5 lief, konnte ich nicht richtig aufnehmen weil ich zuvor sys-libs/timezone-data aktualisiert habe und dabei /etc/localtime überschrieben wurde. Also immer schön auf die Urzeit achten :D

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi musv.

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vorteile von XBMC:
> 
> Es sieht einfach genial aus und hat alles, was ein vollwertiges Mediacenter beinhalten muss, unterstützt vdpau und 24p.
> ...

 

Den Vorteil der vdpau-Unterstützung kann ich gelten lassen, aber dass so oft gerühmte Aussehen von XBMC ist ja wohl Geschmacksache. 

Ich finds von Anfang an eher bescheiden und sehne mich eher nach mehr Klarheit und einfacher übersichtlicher Gliederung.

Der von dir geschilderte Nachteil wiegt dagegen eher schwer. 

Der VDR ist super stabil nach meiner Erfahrung und den will ich mir nicht durch Kombination mit irgendwelchen Aufsätzen zunichte machen. 

Auch geht für TV only nix über die Einfachheit der VDR-Bedienung, weshalb ich gerne dabei als Unterbau bleiben würde, zumal ich das Teil seit Jahren gut im Griff habe, inklusive NVRAM-Wakeup für Timer gesteuerte Aufnahmen aus dem ausgeschalteten Zustand heraus. 

Brauche daher nur ein einfaches per FB gut zu bedienendes Frontend für den VDR, mit Video, Bild, Web-Browsing Unterstützung (keine Musik) und mal wieder mehr Zeit zum experimentieren.

Solche Indivdual-Lösungen sind ja doch immer recht viel Bastelei.

Das wiederum spricht für MythTV, da kommt wenigstens alles aus einem Guß, auch wenn dort auch nicht alles Gold ist, was glänzt.

Naja, bleibe erst mal unentschlossen und probiere am besten nacheinander alle der Reihe nach aus. 

Wozu hat man denn 3 Systempartitionen (von 5) und drei Bootloader nur zum experimentieren auf der ersten Platte eingerichtet, von insgesamt 3 Festplatten   :Wink: 

Frage an die MythTv-Spezialisten: Kann man die eigentlich die mit VDR bereits aufgenommenen Sendungen auch dort abspielen oder simpel konvertieren?

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## Finswimmer

Abspielen von VDR-Aufnahmen geht auf jedenfall, da es ein Plugin "MythVideo" gibt, mit dem man alle Videodateien in ausgewählten Ordner angezeigt bekommt.

Für das Konvertieren habe ich hier ein Skript gefunden:

http://www.mythtvtalk.com/import-von-vdr-aufzeichnungen-10093/

----------

## Randy Andy

Danke Finswimmer,

das hilft schon mal für den Fall des Umstiegs weiter.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## LinuxTom

 *musv wrote:*   

> Ich bau mir gerade einen HTPC auf mit XBMC und vdr. 

 

Ich fange damit auch der nächsten tage an. Bin gezwungen, da mein Kabelanbieter für alle privaten digitalen Sender extra Geld haben will.

Hast Du schon DVB-S2 (also HDTV) am laufen?

----------

## musv

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> Hast Du schon DVB-S2 (also HDTV) am laufen?

 

Japp. Nachteil ist bei mir etwas, dass die Sat-Karte eine geringfügig schwächere Empfangsleistung als der frühere Sat-Receiver hat. Und da die Schüssel auf unserem Dach grenzwertig ist, hab ich etwas Probleme bei Randfrequenzen, d.h. Pro7-Sat1-Paket. Glücklicherweise ist die österreichische Variante der Sender bis auf die Werbung identisch.

Ansonsten geht alles problemlos. Die Umschaltzeiten sind wesentlich kürzer als früher beim Sat-Receiver (hatte einen Argus Mini 2in1). Und natürlich ist die Konfiguration der Kanallisten um ein Vielfaches angenehmer. Ist halt einfach eine Textdatei. VDR aktualisiert Kanaländerungen auch selbst. Kannste einstellen, ob neue Kanäle und neue Transponder gesucht, oder ob nur die PIDs aktualisiert werden sollen. Mit VDR geht auch das Aufzeichnen (hab ich noch nie benötigt) out of the box. Da muss mann nicht mal was einstellen.

Ein positiver Nebeneffekt ist auch noch, dass man mit vdr-sc ziemlich problemlos das gesamte ORF-/Austria-Sat-Paket empfangen kann.

----------

## LinuxTom

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *LinuxTom wrote:*   Hast Du schon DVB-S2 (also HDTV) am laufen? 
> 
> ... geht alles problemlos ... VDR ...

 

Dann schlage ich vor, dass wir uns mal auf anderem Wege kurz schließen, wenn ich darf. Hintergrund: Ich habe noch einen VDR stehen, der 3 FF-Karten hat. Zu einer Karte habe ich sogar einen optischen Audioausgang gebastelt. Den will ich normal für einen Freund wieder auf Gentoo-Basis in Betrieb nehmen (wohl dann auch vdr-1.7.x und nicht HDTV).

Ich suche noch ein paar Hinweise, welche Paketkombination die Beste ist. Wenn es bei Dir läuft, kannst Du mir vielleicht Deine mal rüber reichen. Oder auch welche Overlays. Ziel (alles Gentoo): HDTV-Server (Core-i7 / Soll auch alle Aufnahmen aller Clients machen, damit man die getrost abschalten kann) und dann nur noch kleine leise HDTV-Clients (VDR oder andere Client-SW). Erst einmal ist Fernsehen und Radio das Wichtige. Doch später auch die so gerühmte Multimedia-Box.

Schreib mir mal Deine Infos per PM.

----------

## musv

Ich poste es gleich mal hier, damit andere Leute eventuell auch was davon haben:

Zur Hardware

Motherboard ist ein Zotac IONITX. Das hat alles dran und drin, was muss: 

optischen Soundausgang und Koaxialsoundausgang

HDMI

Nvidia GT218

Atom-CPU D525

90-Watt-Netzteil

Wlan-N und Gigabit-LAN

Den Core-i7 halte ich auch bei mehreren TV-Karten für sehr stark überdimensioniert. Auch full featured TV-Karten sind nicht nötig, da die Nvidia-Graka aufgrund des VDPAU-Treibers die ganze Hardwarebeschleunigung übernimmt. Bei mir laufen damit auch die 1080p-Filme ruckelfrei (24p-Modus). Willst du einen headless Server aufsetzen, auf dem definitiv kein Frontend zum Einsatz kommt, würde ich Dir einen Core-i3 empfehlen. Der bietet zur Zeit das beste Leistungs-Verbrauchs-Verhältnis. Ach ja, für ein DVD- oder Bluray-Laufwerk hab ich keinen Bedarf gesehen.

An Innereien hab ich im Rechner:

TV-Karte: TeVii S470

OCZ Onyx 32GB-SSD fürs Gentoo

2TB Samsung Eco Green für Multimediasachen

Gehäuse ist ein Chieftech HM03 mit Fernbedienung, Display und Cardreader. Allerdings war das Teil ein Luxus, den ich mir leisten wollte. Passt dadurch besser ins TV-Board zum Marantz-AV-Receiver

Software

Aus dem vdr-devel-Overlay und normalem Portage:

vdr-1.7.21-r1

vdr-xvdr-9999 (Streamserver-Plugin, um die Ausgabe ins XBMC zu bekommen, Aktivierung über eselect vdr-plugin)

xbmc-addon-xvdr-9999 (XBMC-Plugin, um VDR als PVR-Backend verwenden zu können, Aktivierung im XBMC unter Setup PVR-Backend oder Add-Ons)

vdr-xineliboutput-9999 und xine-lib-1.2.9999 (Standalone-Ausgabefrontend für vdr zum alternativen Betrieb)

Als nächstes brauchst du noch die XBMC-PVR-Version aus dem Opdenkamp-Repository. Seit Version 58 (Eden) läuft das Teil erstaunlich stabil. Das Ebuild gibt's hier. Die Versionsnummer muss einfach im Dateinamen geändert werden.

Konfiguration

Um HD-Filme, sofern der TV 24p unterstützt, ruckelfrei abspielen zu können, brauchst du die Modelines. Die hab ich aus dem TV ausgelesen. Im Endeffekt sind die aber irgendwie immer geräteunabhängig, d.h. die kannst du so von unten 1:1 übernehmen. 24p sind dabei nicht 24 Hz sondern 23.976 Hz. XBMC schaltet beim Abspielen automatisch auf die geeignete Bildwiederholfrequenz um. Um ein Umschalten beim TV-Betrieb zu vermeiden, hab ich als Standardwiederholrate für den X-Server auf 50Hz eingestellt. Bei Mplayer musst du für 24p manuell mit: xrandr -r 24 umschalten.

```
Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "LG_LE8500_Monitor"

    VendorName     "LG"

    ModelName      "LG Electronics LG TV"

    HorizSync      15.0 - 68.0

    VertRefresh    23.0 - 72.0

    Option         "DPMS"

    Option          "ExactModeTimingsDVI" "TRUE"

    Option         "UseEdidDpi" "FALSE"

    Option         "DPI"        "100x100"

    Option         "UseEdidFreqs" "FALSE"

   ModeLine       "1920x1080@60p" 148.35 1920 2008 2052 2200 1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync

   ModeLine      "1920x1080@60i" 74.250 1920 2008 2052 2200 1080 1085 1095 1125 +hsync +vsync Interlace

   ModeLine       "1920x1080@59.94" 148.350 1920 2008 2052 2200 1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync

   Modeline       "1920x1080@59.94i" 74.175 1920 2008 2052 2200 1080 1085 1095 1125 +hsync +vsync Interlace

   ModeLine       "1920x1080@50p" 148.50 1920 2448 2492 2640 1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync

   Modeline       "1920x1080@50i" 74.250 1920 2448 2492 2640 1080 1085 1095 1125 +hsync +vsync Interlace

   ModeLine       "1920x1080@30p" 89.01 1920 2448 2492 2640 1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync

   ModeLine       "1920x1080@29.97" 74.175 1920 2008 2052 2200 1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync

   ModeLine       "1920x1080@25p" 74.25 1920 2448 2492 2640 1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync

   ModeLine       "1920x1080@24p" 74.16 1920 2558 2602 2750 1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync

   ModeLine       "1920x1080@23.976" 74.175 1920 2558 2602 2750 1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync

EndSection
```

VDR

Die Kanalsuche erledigst du über w_scan oder lässt die Kanäle automatisch von vdr suchen. Kanaleditor zum nachträglichen Bearbeiten gibt es, brauchst du aber nicht. Die /etc/vdr/channels.conf, in der die Kanäle gespeichert sind, ist selbsterklärend. Ein Texteditor ist ausreichend.

Etwas tricky ist bei VDR das Frontend libxineoutput. Gestartet wird das über (Soundsystem auf Client ist bei mir OSS):

```
vdr-sxfe -A oss -V vdpau xvdr://htpc
```

Und um das Frontend bedienen zu können, brauchst du 'ne Fakefernbedienung, d.h. ein Tastaturmapping auf Fernbedienungsevents:

```
KBD.Up         00000000001B5B41

KBD.Down       00000000001B5B42

KBD.Menu       000000000000006D

KBD.Ok         000000000000000D

KBD.Back       000000000000007F

KBD.Left       00000000001B5B44

KBD.Right      00000000001B5B43

KBD.Red        000000001B5B5B41

KBD.Green      000000001B5B5B42

KBD.Yellow     000000001B5B5B43

KBD.Blue       000000001B5B5B44

KBD.0          0000000000000030

KBD.1          0000000000000031

KBD.2          0000000000000032

KBD.3          0000000000000033

KBD.4          0000000000000034

KBD.5          0000000000000035

KBD.6          0000000000000036

KBD.7          0000000000000037

KBD.8          0000000000000038

KBD.9          0000000000000039

KBD.Info       0000000000000069

KBD.FastFwd    0000001B5B31377E

KBD.FastRew    000000001B5B5B45

KBD.Power      0000000000000070

KBD.Volume+    0000001B5B32347E

KBD.Volume-    0000001B5B32337E

KBD.Mute       0000001B5B32317E

KBD.User7      0000001B5B31387E

KBD.User8      0000001B5B31397E

KBD.User9      0000001B5B32307E

XKeySym.Up         Up

XKeySym.Down       Down

XKeySym.Menu       m

XKeySym.Ok         Return

XKeySym.Back       BackSpace

XKeySym.Left       Left

XKeySym.Right      Right

XKeySym.Red        F1

XKeySym.Green      F2

XKeySym.Yellow     F3

XKeySym.Blue       F4

XKeySym.0          0

XKeySym.1          1

XKeySym.2          2

XKeySym.3          3

XKeySym.4          4

XKeySym.5          5

XKeySym.6          6

XKeySym.7          7

XKeySym.8          8

XKeySym.9          9

XKeySym.Info       i

XKeySym.Pause      space

XKeySym.FastFwd    F6

XKeySym.FastRew    F5

XKeySym.Power      p

XKeySym.Volume+    F12

XKeySym.Volume-    F11

XKeySym.Mute       F10

XKeySym.User7      F7

XKeySym.User8      F8

XKeySym.User9      F9KBD.Up         00000000001B5B41

KBD.Down       00000000001B5B42

KBD.Menu       000000000000006D

KBD.Ok         000000000000000D

KBD.Back       000000000000007F

KBD.Left       00000000001B5B44

KBD.Right      00000000001B5B43

KBD.Red        000000001B5B5B41

KBD.Green      000000001B5B5B42

KBD.Yellow     000000001B5B5B43

KBD.Blue       000000001B5B5B44

KBD.0          0000000000000030

KBD.1          0000000000000031

KBD.2          0000000000000032

KBD.3          0000000000000033

KBD.4          0000000000000034

KBD.5          0000000000000035

KBD.6          0000000000000036

KBD.7          0000000000000037

KBD.8          0000000000000038

KBD.9          0000000000000039

KBD.Info       0000000000000069

KBD.FastFwd    0000001B5B31377E

KBD.FastRew    000000001B5B5B45

KBD.Power      0000000000000070

KBD.Volume+    0000001B5B32347E

KBD.Volume-    0000001B5B32337E

KBD.Mute       0000001B5B32317E

KBD.User7      0000001B5B31387E

KBD.User8      0000001B5B31397E

KBD.User9      0000001B5B32307E

XKeySym.Up         Up

XKeySym.Down       Down

XKeySym.Menu       m

XKeySym.Ok         Return

XKeySym.Back       BackSpace

XKeySym.Left       Left

XKeySym.Right      Right

XKeySym.Red        F1

XKeySym.Green      F2

XKeySym.Yellow     F3

XKeySym.Blue       F4

XKeySym.0          0

XKeySym.1          1

XKeySym.2          2

XKeySym.3          3

XKeySym.4          4

XKeySym.5          5

XKeySym.6          6

XKeySym.7          7

XKeySym.8          8

XKeySym.9          9

XKeySym.Info       i

XKeySym.Pause      space

XKeySym.FastFwd    F6

XKeySym.FastRew    F5

XKeySym.Power      p

XKeySym.Volume+    F12

XKeySym.Volume-    F11

XKeySym.Mute       F10

XKeySym.User7      F7

XKeySym.User8      F8

XKeySym.User9      F9
```

So, ich glaub, das waren erstmal die größten Stolpersteine. Der Rest ist dann zusätzliches Gebastel zum Perfektionieren des Systems, was wohl erst nach vielen Monaten einen finalen Zustand erreicht. Sofern du noch Infos benötigst, wie man in XBMC die Fernbedienung über inputlirc zum Laufen bekommt, melde Dich hier nochmal. Den ORF-Empfang beschreib ich Dir bei Bedarf per PM, da das 'ne rechtliche Grauzone darstellt.

Links

XBMC Manual

VDR WikiLast edited by musv on Fri Jan 20, 2012 8:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## LinuxTom

Danke für ausführliche Anleitung. Dann werde ich mal so langsam die Teile bestellen.  :Smile: 

Hast Du eine 100MBit Verbindung zwischen Client und Server? Reicht das für HDTV?

----------

## musv

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> Hast Du eine 100MBit Verbindung zwischen Client und Server? Reicht das für HDTV?

 

Bei mir ist der HTPC ja gleichzeitig Server und Client. Von daher erledigt sich das Problem da von vornherein.

Auf allen anderen Rechnern hab ich libxineoutput installiert, um bei Bedarf den TV auch dort laufen zu lassen. Die Verbindungen sind:

HTPC -> Fritzbox: Wlan N (300 mbit)

Arbeitsrechner -> Fritzbox: LAN 100 mbit

Notebook -> Fritzbox: Wlan G (54 mbit)

Die 100 mbit per LAN reichen problemlos auch für FullHD, z.B. Servus TV und Anixe HD senden in 1080i. Der Knackpunkt ist bei mir das Wlan. Da ist es egal, ob das b,g oder n ist. Ab und zu bricht da mal die Übertragungsrate ein. SD geht meist noch, HD kann man dann vergessen.

----------

## LinuxTom

 *musv wrote:*   

> Die 100 mbit per LAN reichen problemlos auch für FullHD ...

 

Ok, dann ist's in Ordnung. Ich habe mir Lan über Strom zugelegt. Die machen bei mir effektiv fast 300MBit. Das reicht dann also auch. Denn mit WLAN und den Abbrüchen da hin und wieder (beim Surfen stört das nicht und bei SSH-Konsolen gibt das nur mal ein kurzes ruckeln) würde meine Frau mich beim Fernsehgucken verfluchen.  :Wink: 

Der Rest per PM.

----------

## LinuxTom

 *musv wrote:*   

> ... Motherboard ist ein Zotac IONITX. Das hat alles dran und drin, was muss ...

 

Und warum nicht gleich dieses?

----------

## LinuxTom

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> Und warum nicht gleich dieses?

 

Hat denn schon einer in diesem Fall BluRay einbinden können? Vielleicht sogar 3D?

----------

## musv

Zum ZOTAC ZBOX Blu-ray HD-ID33:

 *Zotac-Spec wrote:*   

> Ports
> 
>  	 	DVI	1 (Dual-link)
> 
>  	 	HDMI	1 (HDCP w/8-channel digital audio)
> ...

 

Ich wollte einen Kasten in meinem TV-Board stehen haben, der alle Komponenten enthält. Jetzt dauerhaft eine externe eSata-Platte ranzuhängen, kam für mich nicht in Frage. Dazu kommt noch, dass ich zum Debuggen gelegentlich meine Tastatur (PS2) ansteck. Wäre hier auch nicht möglich. 

 *Zotac-Spec wrote:*   

> Packaging: 
> 
> 1 x Cyberlink PowerDVD w/Blu-ray playback

 

Ein weiterer Grund. Ich hasse es, wenn ich für Windows-Software zahlen soll, die ich als Linux-Nutzer schon per Definition nicht nutzen kann, will und werde.

Blu-ray

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> Hat denn schon einer in diesem Fall BluRay einbinden können? Vielleicht sogar 3D?

 

Blu-ray-Wiedergabe ist scheinbar möglich mit: lxBDPlayer. Dort steht dann aber noch:

 *lxbd-Homepage wrote:*   

> Warning ! lxBDPlayer can't read protected Bluray Disc 
> 
> × You can add plugin in lxBDPlayer 
> 
> × lxBDPlayer don't send any plugin to unprotect BlurayDisc

 

Mit anderen Worten: Um kommerzielle Blu-rays abspielen zu können, musst du scheinbar noch immer den Weg über makemkv gehen. Das ist mir zu blöd. Solange es keine einfache Möglichkeit gibt, sämtliche Blu-rays unter Linux nativ und einfach abzuspielen, kommt mir auch kein Blu-ray-Laufwerk ins Haus. 

Und selbst wenn es irgendwann soweit sein sollte, werd ich mir die Anschaffung reichlich überlegen. Ich halte die Silberscheiben - egal in welcher Ausprägung (CD, DVD, Blu-ray) - für eine antiquierte Umweltverschmutzung, die infolge von USB-Stick, SD-Cards und externen Festplatten. vor ca. 10 Jahren begann, obsolet zu werden. Als Backup-Datenträger sind sie aufgrund der geringen Haltbarkeit nicht geeignet (meine damals gebrannten CDs funktionierten ca. 2 Jahre). Und als Datenträger für gekaufte Filme dürfte sich nach kurzer Zeit ein Berg an Blu-rays ansammeln, den ich in meiner Wohnung auch nicht haben will. Cover- und Schachtelfetischist bin ich ebensowenig.

Positiv wäre: 

Man geht in einen Laden (Blödmarkt & Co., Videothek) mit USB-Stick, lässt sich dort den Film als mkv (1080p und DTS, ca. 10 GB Größe für einen normalen Film, kein DRM oder ähnliche Gängelei) draufspielen, zahlt 2 oder 3 € dafür und kann die Datei zu Hause oder sonstwo gemütlich abspielen. Leider gibt's da gewisse Diskrepanzen zwischen Anbietern und Kunden, so dass die Anbieter mein Geld leider nicht haben wollen.

3D

http://bino3d.org/index.html

Scheint aber wohl noch keinen VDPAU-Support zu haben. Von daher dürfte das Abspielen von 3d-Videos auf dem o.g. Board keinen Spaß machen.

Vermutlich wird es auch hier generell erstmal noch etwas dauern, bis sich da ein einheitlicher Standard herauskristallisiert hat. 

 *http://bino3d.org/3d-videos.html wrote:*   

> Anaglyph glasses (red/cyan, green/magenta, amber/blue). This works with every display.
> 
>  Bino uses the high-quality Dubois method to produce anaglyph images. This gives far better results than the usual full-color and half-color methods.
> 
> Left and right view side by side (used by some 3D displays)
> ...

 

----------

## LinuxTom

Wie sieht es denn mit der Aufnahmeunterstützung XMBC -> VDR aus? Wird der Auftrag zur Aufnahme an den VDR weitergeleitet, so dass der das Management übernimmt? Dann kann ich also eine Aufnahme programmieren und den XBMC-Client wieder abschalten, weil der Server ja dann alles macht.

----------

## musv

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> Wie sieht es denn mit der Aufnahmeunterstützung XMBC -> VDR aus? Wird der Auftrag zur Aufnahme an den VDR weitergeleitet, so dass der das Management übernimmt? Dann kann ich also eine Aufnahme programmieren und den XBMC-Client wieder abschalten, weil der Server ja dann alles macht.

 

Kann ich Dir nicht zu 100% sagen, da ich das noch nicht so ausprobiert hab. 

Ich bin einmal im XBMC im Menü bei einem Sender eher aus Versehen auf den Aufnahme-Button gekommen. Aufnehmen und nachträgliches Abspielen funktionierte problemlos. Ich wusste nur nicht, wie ich die Aufnahme dann wieder beende bzw. abbrech. Die Aufnahme landete in dem Verzeichnis, das im VDR-Setup angegeben wurde. Es scheint also der Fall zu sein, dass das XBMC nur die Kommandos für Start und Stop der Aufnahme an den VDR weiterleitet. 

Weiterhin kann man im TV-Menü noch die EPG-Ansicht auswählen. Da gibt's dann auch gleich einen Butten "Aufnahme" für eine Sendung dazu. Hab ich aber auch noch nicht getestet.

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Hi,

ich bin auf diesen Thread aufmerksam geworden weil ich so ziemlich das gleiche Setting habe.

Früher lief mein System komplett über mythtv als Back- und Frontend, mir gefällt aber xbmc viel besser, nicht zuletzt wegen der Unterstützung von TV-Serien und der wirklich gelungenen Android-App. 

Live TV ist aber extrem wichtig für mich und mythtv als Backend für xbmc läuft zwar, gefällt mir aber nicht (zu langsam und unstabil), deswegen will ich auf vdr umsteigen.

Ich bin dann nach der Anleitung von musv vorgegangen und bekomme immerhin auch vdr über xine ans laufen. Kanal umschalten, Sound - alles scheint zu funktionieren. Okay, bei HD-Programmen gibt es größere Probleme mit Hängern aufgrund von vdpau-Fehlern und nach ner Weile streikt die TV-Karte komplett - aber im Prinzip klappt das fernsehen über vdr & xine damit. 

Allerdings habe ich in xbmc keinerlei(!) Eintrag für das xbmc-vdr-plugin. Weder unter Addons, noch unter Einstellen oder Video finde ich ein Plugin für VDR. 

Deswegen wollte ich fragen ob jemand weiß, wo ich den Fehler suchen kann? 

Ich habe die neuste xbmc-version aus dem regulären portage-Tree installiert, seit ein paar Tagen ist dort die Beta3 verfügbar, also sogar neuer als in der Anleitung. 

Wenn keiner Hilfe weiß, dann müsste ich wieder mythtv als backend nehmen und das ist mit mythbox ewig langsam, unstabil, die Einbindung ist nicht perfekt, etc... 

Ich habe soweit ich weiß aber alle notwendigen Programmteile installiert, siehe: 

vdr-xvdr

```
server ~ # emerge -s vdr-xvdr 

Searching... 

[ Results for search key : vdr-xvdr ] 

[ Applications found : 1 ] 

*  media-plugins/vdr-xvdr 

      Latest version available: 9999 

      Latest version installed: 9999 

      Size of files: 0 kB 

      Homepage:      https://github.com/pipelka/vdr-plugin-xvdr 

      Description:   VDR plugin: XVDR Streamserver Plugin 

      License:       GPL-2 

server ~ #
```

xbmc-addon-xvdr

```
server ~ # emerge -s xbmc-addon-xvdr 

Searching... 

[ Results for search key : xbmc-addon-xvdr ] 

[ Applications found : 1 ] 

*  media-plugins/xbmc-addon-xvdr 

      Latest version available: 9999 

      Latest version installed: 9999 

      Size of files: 0 kB 

      Homepage:      https://github.com/pipelka/xbmc-addon-xvdr 

      Description:   XBMC addon: add VDR (http://www.cadsoft.de/vdr) as a TV/PVR Backend 

      License:       GPL-2 

server ~ #
```

und die entprechenden Plugins habe ich auch ausgewählt

```
server ~ # eselect vdr-plugin list 

Available VDR plugins: 

  [1]   xineliboutput * 

  [2]   xvdr * 

server ~ #
```

Wie man sieht habe ich das xbmc-Addon installiert, aber es erscheint trotzdem kein Eintrag im Setup von xbmc. Daran verzweifele ich langsam. 

Hat jemand bitte eine Idee warum das so ist? 

Ich versuche mittlerweile direkt den pvr-testing2 Branch zu installieren, aber das klappt wegen Fehler beim compilen nicht.

----------

## musv

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> Ich habe die neuste xbmc-version aus dem regulären portage-Tree installiert, seit ein paar Tagen ist dort die Beta3 verfügbar, also sogar neuer als in der Anleitung. 
> 
> ...
> 
> Ich versuche mittlerweile direkt den pvr-testing2 Branch zu installieren, aber das klappt wegen Fehler beim compilen nicht.

 

Das ist der Fehler. Die Version im Portage-Tree hat noch keine TV-Unterstützung. Du brauchst die 11.0 dazu.

Ebuild xbmc-11.0_p50_pre.ebuild in xbmc-11.0_p65.ebuild umbenennen und installieren.

Das Build zieht die XBMC-PVR-Version aus dem Opdenkamp-Repository.

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

okay, versuche es mal mit dem von dir genannten Ebuild.

ABER: im Gentoo Portage ist aktuell auch die Version 11 von xbmc, genauer "xbmc-11.0_beta3" ... aber damit geht es bei mir ja nicht. 

Mal schauen ob es mit dem Opdenkamp-Repository klappt.

----------

## musv

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> ABER: im Gentoo Portage ist aktuell auch die Version 11 von xbmc, genauer "xbmc-11.0_beta3" 

 

Wusste ich noch gar nicht.  :Smile:  Als ich im Oktober letzten Jahres mit der Installation begann, war noch die 9.x im Portage aktuell.

Ach ja, was mir noch einfällt:

TV-Unterstützung von XBMC ist dann vorhanden, wenn du im Hauptmenü einen Punkt "Live-TV" hast. Und über die genannten Add-Ons stellt XBMC dann die Verbindung zu VDR her.

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

so, jetzt haben wir das Problem.

Habe versucht das von dir genannte Ebuild zu installieren, und das ganze bricht beim compilen ab 

```
/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/DllAvFormat.h: In member function 'virtual void DllAvFormat::dump_format(AVFormatContext*, int, const char*, int)':

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/DllAvFormat.h:163:96: warning: 'void dump_format(AVFormatContext*, int, const char*, int)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/libavformat/avformat.h:1645)

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/DllAvFormat.h:163:133: warning: 'void dump_format(AVFormatContext*, int, const char*, int)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/libavformat/avformat.h:1645)

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/DllAvFormat.h: In member function 'virtual int DllAvFormat::url_fdopen(ByteIOContext**, URLContext*)':

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/DllAvFormat.h:164:71: warning: 'int url_fdopen(AVIOContext**, URLContext*)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/libavformat/avio.h:299)

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/DllAvFormat.h:164:86: warning: 'int url_fdopen(AVIOContext**, URLContext*)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/libavformat/avio.h:299)

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/DllAvFormat.h: In member function 'virtual int DllAvFormat::url_fopen(ByteIOContext**, const char*, int)':

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/DllAvFormat.h:165:88: warning: 'int url_fopen(AVIOContext**, const char*, int)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/libavformat/avio.h:281)

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/DllAvFormat.h:165:116: warning: 'int url_fopen(AVIOContext**, const char*, int)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/libavformat/avio.h:281)

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/DllAvFormat.h: In member function 'virtual int DllAvFormat::url_fclose(ByteIOContext*)':

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/DllAvFormat.h:166:55: warning: 'int url_fclose(AVIOContext*)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/libavformat/avio.h:282)

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/DllAvFormat.h:166:67: warning: 'int url_fclose(AVIOContext*)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/libavformat/avio.h:282)

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/DllAvFormat.h: In member function 'virtual int DllAvFormat::url_open_dyn_buf(ByteIOContext**)':

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/DllAvFormat.h:167:62: warning: 'int url_open_dyn_buf(AVIOContext**)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/libavformat/avio.h:296)

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/DllAvFormat.h:167:80: warning: 'int url_open_dyn_buf(AVIOContext**)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/libavformat/avio.h:296)

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/DllAvFormat.h: In member function 'virtual int DllAvFormat::url_close_dyn_buf(ByteIOContext*, uint8_t**)':

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/DllAvFormat.h:168:81: warning: 'int url_close_dyn_buf(AVIOContext*, uint8_t**)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/libavformat/avio.h:298)

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/DllAvFormat.h:168:109: warning: 'int url_close_dyn_buf(AVIOContext*, uint8_t**)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/libavformat/avio.h:298)

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/DllAvFormat.h: In member function 'virtual offset_t DllAvFormat::url_fseek(ByteIOContext*, offset_t, int)':

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/DllAvFormat.h:169:88: warning: 'int64_t url_fseek(AVIOContext*, int64_t, int)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/libavformat/avio.h:283)

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/DllAvFormat.h:169:115: warning: 'int64_t url_fseek(AVIOContext*, int64_t, int)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/libavformat/avio.h:283)

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/DllAvFormat.h: In member function 'virtual int DllAvFormat::get_buffer(ByteIOContext*, unsigned char*, int)':

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/DllAvFormat.h:170:85: warning: 'int get_buffer(AVIOContext*, unsigned char*, int)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/libavformat/avio.h:244)

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/DllAvFormat.h:170:108: warning: 'int get_buffer(AVIOContext*, unsigned char*, int)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/libavformat/avio.h:244)

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/DllAvFormat.h: In member function 'virtual int DllAvFormat::get_partial_buffer(ByteIOContext*, unsigned char*, int)':

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/DllAvFormat.h:171:93: warning: 'int get_partial_buffer(AVIOContext*, unsigned char*, int)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/libavformat/avio.h:245)

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/DllAvFormat.h:171:124: warning: 'int get_partial_buffer(AVIOContext*, unsigned char*, int)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/libavformat/avio.h:245)

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/DllAvFormat.h: In member function 'virtual void DllAvFormat::put_byte(ByteIOContext*, int)':

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/DllAvFormat.h:172:54: warning: 'void put_byte(AVIOContext*, int)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/libavformat/avio.h:256)

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/DllAvFormat.h:172:67: warning: 'void put_byte(AVIOContext*, int)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/libavformat/avio.h:256)

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/DllAvFormat.h: In member function 'virtual void DllAvFormat::put_buffer(ByteIOContext*, const unsigned char*, int)':

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/DllAvFormat.h:173:85: warning: 'void put_buffer(AVIOContext*, const unsigned char*, int)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/libavformat/avio.h:258)

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/DllAvFormat.h:173:108: warning: 'void put_buffer(AVIOContext*, const unsigned char*, int)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/libavformat/avio.h:258)

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/DllAvFormat.h: In member function 'virtual void DllAvFormat::put_be24(ByteIOContext*, unsigned int)':

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/DllAvFormat.h:174:65: warning: 'void put_be24(AVIOContext*, unsigned int)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/libavformat/avio.h:264)

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/DllAvFormat.h:174:80: warning: 'void put_be24(AVIOContext*, unsigned int)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/libavformat/avio.h:264)

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/DllAvFormat.h: In member function 'virtual void DllAvFormat::put_be32(ByteIOContext*, unsigned int)':

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/DllAvFormat.h:175:65: warning: 'void put_be32(AVIOContext*, unsigned int)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/libavformat/avio.h:262)

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/DllAvFormat.h:175:80: warning: 'void put_be32(AVIOContext*, unsigned int)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/libavformat/avio.h:262)

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/DllAvFormat.h: In member function 'virtual void DllAvFormat::put_be16(ByteIOContext*, unsigned int)':

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/DllAvFormat.h:176:65: warning: 'void put_be16(AVIOContext*, unsigned int)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/libavformat/avio.h:266)

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/DllAvFormat.h:176:80: warning: 'void put_be16(AVIOContext*, unsigned int)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/libavformat/avio.h:266)

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/DllAvFormat.h: In member function 'virtual int DllAvFormat::av_set_parameters(AVFormatContext*, AVFormatParameters*)':

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/DllAvFormat.h:184:88: warning: 'int av_set_parameters(AVFormatContext*, AVFormatParameters*)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/libavformat/avformat.h:1520)

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/DllAvFormat.h:184:111: warning: 'int av_set_parameters(AVFormatContext*, AVFormatParameters*)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/libavformat/avformat.h:1520)

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/DllAvFormat.h: In member function 'virtual ByteIOContext* DllAvFormat::av_alloc_put_byte(unsigned char*, int, int, void*, int (*)(void*, uint8_t*, int), int (*)(void*, uint8_t*, int), offset_t (*)(void*, offset_t, int))':

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/DllAvFormat.h:188:116: warning: 'AVIOContext* av_alloc_put_byte(unsigned char*, int, int, void*, int (*)(void*, uint8_t*, int), int (*)(void*, uint8_t*, int), int64_t (*)(void*, int64_t, int))' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/libavformat/avio.h:230)

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/DllAvFormat.h:188:206: warning: 'AVIOContext* av_alloc_put_byte(unsigned char*, int, int, void*, int (*)(void*, uint8_t*, int), int (*)(void*, uint8_t*, int), int64_t (*)(void*, int64_t, int))' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/libavformat/avio.h:230)

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/DllAvFormat.h: In member function 'virtual int DllAvFormat::av_write_header(AVFormatContext*)':

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/DllAvFormat.h:189:63: warning: 'int av_write_header(AVFormatContext*)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/libavformat/avformat.h:1578)

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/DllAvFormat.h:189:81: warning: 'int av_write_header(AVFormatContext*)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/libavformat/avformat.h:1578)

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/DllAvFormat.h: In member function 'virtual int DllAvFormat::av_metadata_set2(AVMetadata**, const char*, const char*, int)':

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/DllAvFormat.h:194:107: warning: 'int av_metadata_set2(AVDictionary**, const char*, const char*, int)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/libavformat/avformat.h:171)

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/DllAvFormat.h:194:145: warning: 'int av_metadata_set2(AVDictionary**, const char*, const char*, int)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/libavformat/avformat.h:171)

AR      xbmc/cores/dvdplayer/DVDPlayer.a

emake failed

 * ERROR: media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_compile

 *        environment, line 5907:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line  577:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              emake || die "emake failed"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'x-portage': '/usr/local/portage/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3'
```

Und irgendwie kann ich aus dieser Fehlermeldung nichts rauslesen? Jemand von euch?

Das Problem geht damit weiter das ich die GIT-Version ebenfalls nicht installiert bekomme und die einzige Version die ich installiert bekomme ist die Version 11 Beta3 aus dem Portage. Da erscheint aber das vdr Addon nicht.

Obwohl es wie man weiter oben sieht installiert ist?

Irgendwer ne Idee?

----------

## musv

Hmm, ich hab die Fehlermeldungen nicht (mehr). 

Ideen:

XBMC-PVR hatte Probleme mit libpng-1.5. Ich hatte die vor längerer Zeit mal maskiert. Mit libpng-1.4 funktionierte das Compilieren dann.

Sofern du vdpau als Ausgabe verwendest, solltest du die interne ffmpeg-lib der externen vorziehen. EXTRA_ECONF="--disable-external-ffmpeg" emerge xbmc

MAKEOPTS="-j1" FEATURES="-distcc -ccache" können auch noch diverse Probleme beim Compilieren hervorrufen.

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

neuer Versuch

 *Quote:*   

> XBMC-PVR hatte Probleme mit libpng-1.5. Ich hatte die vor längerer Zeit mal maskiert. Mit libpng-1.4 funktionierte das Compilieren dann. 

 

Hat leider nicht gebracht, bricht an gleicher Stelle ab.

 *Quote:*   

> Sofern du vdpau als Ausgabe verwendest, solltest du die interne ffmpeg-lib der externen vorziehen. EXTRA_ECONF="--disable-external-ffmpeg" emerge xbmc

 

Hat mich ebenfalls nicht weiter gebracht. Kommt immernoch folgender Fehler 

```
/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I../src -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DDVDCSS_DIST -Wsign-compare -Wall -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -DPIC -D_REENTRANT -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DNDEBUG=1  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--no-as-needed -o csstest csstest-csstest.o ../src/libdvdcss.la

cd obj && i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -MD -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -DPIC -D_REENTRANT -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DNDEBUG=1 -D_XBMC -DHAVE_DVDCSS_DVDCSS_H -I/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/libdvd/libdvdread/../libdvdcss/src -g -Wall -funsigned-char -I/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/libdvd/libdvdread -I"/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/libdvd/libdvdread"/src -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DHAVE_DLFCN_H -I"/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/libdvd/libdvdread"/src -c -o bitreader.o /var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/libdvd/libdvdread/src/bitreader.c

sed -e 's,@prefix@,/usr,' -e 's,@exec_prefix@,/usr,' -e 's,@libdir@,/usr/lib,' -e 's,@includedir@,/usr/include,' -e 's,@VERSION@,4.1.3,' misc/dvdread.pc.in > obj/dvdread.pc

libtool: link: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I../src -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DDVDCSS_DIST -Wsign-compare -Wall -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -DPIC -D_REENTRANT -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DNDEBUG=1 -Wl,-O1 -o .libs/csstest csstest-csstest.o  -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--no-as-needed ../src/.libs/libdvdcss.so

cd obj && ar rc libdvdread.a dvd_input.o dvd_reader.o dvd_udf.o ifo_print.o ifo_read.o md5.o nav_print.o nav_read.o bitreader.o

cd obj && ranlib libdvdread.a

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/libdvd/libdvdcss/test'

Making all in doc

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/libdvd/libdvdread'

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/libdvd/libdvdcss/doc'

rm -f doxygen.cfg

sed 's|@SRCDIR@|.|g; s|@TOP_SRCDIR@|..|g' doxygen.cfg.in > doxygen.cfg

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/libdvd/libdvdcss/doc'

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/libdvd/libdvdcss'

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/libdvd/libdvdcss'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/libdvd/libdvdcss'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/libdvd/libdvdcss'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o /var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/system/players/dvdplayer/libdvdnav-i486-linux.so -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--no-as-needed -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--no-as-needed -shared -fPIC -rdynamic -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--no-as-needed -Wl,--soname,/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/system/players/dvdplayer/libdvdnav-i486-linux.so libdvdcss/src/.libs/*.o libdvdread/obj/*.o libdvdnav/obj/*.o \

        -Wl,--unresolved-symbols=ignore-all \

        `cat /var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/xbmc/cores/DllLoader/exports/wrapper.def` /var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/xbmc/cores/DllLoader/exports/wrapper.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o /var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/system/players/dvdplayer/libdvdcss-i486-linux.so -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--no-as-needed -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--no-as-needed -shared -fPIC -rdynamic -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--no-as-needed -Wl,--soname,/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/system/players/dvdplayer/libdvdcss-i486-linux.so \

        libdvdcss/src/*.o -Wl,--unresolved-symbols=ignore-all \

        `cat /var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/xbmc/cores/DllLoader/exports/wrapper.def` /var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/xbmc/cores/DllLoader/exports/wrapper.o

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/libdvd'

emake failed

 * ERROR: media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_compile

 *        environment, line 5908:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line  577:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              emake || die "emake failed"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'x-portage': '/usr/local/portage/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3'

```

Was du allerdings mit  *Quote:*   

> MAKEOPTS="-j1" FEATURES="-distcc -ccache" können auch noch diverse Probleme beim Compilieren hervorrufen.

  meinst ist mir nicht ganz klar. Ich habe die Werte eigentlich anders gesetzt, siehe hier

```
CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"
```

Gibt es sonst noch eine Idee?

----------

## firefly

@Gucky_der_Mausbiber: in der ausgabe ist kein Fehler zu sehen.

----------

## musv

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> Was du allerdings mit  *Quote:*   MAKEOPTS="-j1" FEATURES="-distcc -ccache" können auch noch diverse Probleme beim Compilieren hervorrufen.  meinst ist mir nicht ganz klar. Ich habe die Werte eigentlich anders gesetzt, siehe hier
> 
> ```
> CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
> 
> ...

 

Manche Pakete lassen sich nicht parallel compilieren. Ein Paradebeispiel ist webkit-gtk. Das compiliert bei mir gefühlt 3 Stunden und irgendwann bricht's dann mal ab. Die Fehlermeldung ist nicht zu gebrauchen. Compilierst du das hingegeben mit "-j1", dann läuft's durch. XBMC macht da bei mir eigentlich keine Probleme. Aber irgendwie kommt mir Deine Ausgabe trotzdem bekannt vor. 

distcc und ccache sind ebenfalls Kandidaten dafür, dass manche fragilere Pakete nicht compilieren. Also probier einfach mal:

```
MAKEOPTS="-j1" FEATURES="-distcc -ccache" EXTRA_ECONF="--disable-external-ffmpeg" emerge xbmc
```

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

```
@Gucky_der_Mausbiber: in der ausgabe ist kein Fehler zu sehen.
```

Das ist aber schlecht, den irgendwo muss ja ein Fehler sein oder nicht?

Wenn man keinen sieht, wie dann finden?

 *Quote:*   

> distcc und ccache sind ebenfalls Kandidaten dafür, dass manche fragilere Pakete nicht compilieren. Also probier einfach mal: 
> 
> Code:
> 
> MAKEOPTS="-j1" FEATURES="-distcc -ccache" EXTRA_ECONF="--disable-external-ffmpeg" emerge xbmc

 

habe ich versucht, aber leider mit dem gleichen bekannten Ergebniss

```
/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/libdvd/libdvdread/src/nav_print.c: In function 'navPrint_PCI_GI':

/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/libdvd/libdvdread/src/nav_print.c:41:3: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

cd obj && ar rc libdvdnav.a dvdnav.o highlight.o navigation.o read_cache.o remap.o searching.o settings.o decoder.o vm.o vmcmd.o

cd obj && i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -MD -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -DPIC -D_REENTRANT -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DNDEBUG=1 -D_XBMC -DHAVE_DVDCSS_DVDCSS_H -I/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/libdvd/libdvdread/../libdvdcss/src -g -Wall -funsigned-char -I/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/libdvd/libdvdread -I"/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/libdvd/libdvdread"/src -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DHAVE_DLFCN_H -I"/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/libdvd/libdvdread"/src -c -o bitreader.o /var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/libdvd/libdvdread/src/bitreader.c

cd obj && ranlib libdvdnav.a

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/libdvd/libdvdnav'

sed -e 's,@prefix@,/usr,' -e 's,@exec_prefix@,/usr,' -e 's,@libdir@,/usr/lib,' -e 's,@includedir@,/usr/include,' -e 's,@VERSION@,4.1.3,' misc/dvdread.pc.in > obj/dvdread.pc

cd obj && ar rc libdvdread.a dvd_input.o dvd_reader.o dvd_udf.o ifo_print.o ifo_read.o md5.o nav_print.o nav_read.o bitreader.o

cd obj && ranlib libdvdread.a

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/libdvd/libdvdread'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o /var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/system/players/dvdplayer/libdvdnav-i486-linux.so -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--no-as-needed -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--no-as-needed -shared -fPIC -rdynamic -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--no-as-needed -Wl,--soname,/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/system/players/dvdplayer/libdvdnav-i486-linux.so libdvdcss/src/.libs/*.o libdvdread/obj/*.o libdvdnav/obj/*.o \

        -Wl,--unresolved-symbols=ignore-all \

        `cat /var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/xbmc/cores/DllLoader/exports/wrapper.def` /var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/xbmc/cores/DllLoader/exports/wrapper.o

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/libdvd'

emake failed

 * ERROR: media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_compile

 *        environment, line 5910:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line  577:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              emake || die "emake failed"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'x-portage': '/usr/local/portage/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3'
```

So langsam gehen den Ideen aus ...

----------

## firefly

in der ausgabe fehlt immer noch der eigentliche fehler*g*

Am besten du lädst das komplette build log irgendwo hoch (z.b. auf eines der vielen pastebin seiten )

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

so, erledigt, hier der komplette Build-Log 

http://pastebin.com/TqtPnUxF

----------

## Max Steel

Das sieht ein wenig nach Programmierfehler oder ungewöhnliche CFlags aus. vll auch mal mit MAKEOPTS=-j1 bauen?

```
CPP     lib/cximage-6.0/CxImage/ximaenc.o

In file included from ximaenc.cpp:17:0:

ximapng.h: In static member function 'static void CxImagePNG::user_error_fn(png_struct*, const char*)':

ximapng.h:72:25: error: invalid use of incomplete type 'struct png_struct'

/usr/include/libpng15/png.h:851:16: error: forward declaration of 'struct png_struct'

ximapng.h:73:18: error: invalid use of incomplete type 'struct png_struct'

/usr/include/libpng15/png.h:851:16: error: forward declaration of 'struct png_struct'

ximaenc.cpp: In member function 'bool CxImage::CheckFormat(BYTE*, DWORD, DWORD)':

ximaenc.cpp:1114:28: warning: NULL used in arithmetic

CPP     xbmc/guilib/GUIScrollBarControl.o

make[2]: *** [ximaenc.o] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/cximage-6.0/CxImage'

make[1]: *** [CxImage/cximage.a] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/lib/cximage-6.0'

make: *** [imagelib] Error 2

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
```

----------

## musv

Ehrlichgesagt weiß ich da auch nicht weiter. Ich kann auch nicht wirklich einen Fehler entdecken.

Poste mal Dein Problem im xbmc-Forum. Vielleicht wissen die weiter.

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

 *Quote:*   

> Das sieht ein wenig nach Programmierfehler oder ungewöhnliche CFlags aus. vll auch mal mit MAKEOPTS=-j1 bauen? 

 

Hatte ich in dem Versuch bereits getan, das ganze wurde mit 

```
mAKEOPTS="-j1" FEATURES="-distcc -ccache" EXTRA_ECONF="--disable-external-ffmpeg" emerge xbmc
```

 angestossen.

----------

## firefly

```
ximapng.h: In static member function 'static void CxImagePNG::user_error_fn(png_struct*, const char*)':

ximapng.h:72:25: error: invalid use of incomplete type 'struct png_struct'

/usr/include/libpng15/png.h:851:16: error: forward declaration of 'struct png_struct'

ximapng.h:73:18: error: invalid use of incomplete type 'struct png_struct'

/usr/include/libpng15/png.h:851:16: error: forward declaration of 'struct png_struct'

ximaenc.cpp: In member function 'bool CxImage::CheckFormat(BYTE*, DWORD, DWORD)':

ximaenc.cpp:1114:28: warning: NULL used in arithmetic
```

es scheint so als ob xbmc mit libpng >=1.5.0 nicht kompatibel ist. Denn ab 1.5.0 wird die die struktur png_struct nicht mehr im header definiert sondern ist nur noch eine interne struktur.

Und xbmc scheint direkt auf die elemente der struktur zuzugreifen.

Aus der manpage von libpng:

 *Quote:*   

> II. Structures
> 
>        There are two main structures that are important to libpng, png_struct and png_info.  Both are internal structures that are no longer exposed in the libpng interface (as of libpng 1.5.0).
> 
>        The  png_info structure is designed to provide information about the PNG file.  At one time, the fields of png_info were intended to be directly accessible to the user.  However, this tended to cause problems with applications using dynamically loaded libraries, and
> ...

 

Es gibt hierfür auch einen bugreport:

http://trac.xbmc.org/ticket/12001

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

 *Quote:*   

> es scheint so als ob xbmc mit libpng >=1.5.0 nicht kompatibel ist. Denn ab 1.5.0 wird die die struktur png_struct nicht mehr im header definiert sondern ist nur noch eine interne struktur. 

 

Das war mir zum Teil bekannt, hatte deswegen schon vorher libpng in ner alten Version installiert:

```
server ~ # emerge -vp libpng

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.47  0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

Deswegen frage ich mich wie im Build-Log etwas von libpng1.5 stehen kann wenn doch ne Version <1.5 installiert ist?

----------

## musv

Installier mal libpng-1.4. Bereinige aber das System, d.h. deinstallier die 1.5 und überprüf, ob das System noch konsistent ist.

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Hmm, wäre schön wenn ich irgendwie die Version 1.4 installiert bekommen würde, aber irgendwie spinnt portage bei mir :

```
server portage # emerge -va =media-libs/libpng-1.4.8-r2

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=media-libs/libpng-1.4.8-r2".

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

So langsam glaube ich mein System hat ein Eigenleben entwickelt. Ich habe alle Versionen > 1.5 maskiert und das System sagt mir es gäbe keine 1.4....

----------

## Max Steel

Ist 1.4.8-r2 bei dir auch gekeyworded?

```
[I] media-libs/libpng

     Available versions:  

        (1.2)   1.2.46

        (1.4)   (~)1.4.8-r2

        (0)     1.5.8 1.5.9
```

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

ja, leider .... sonst wäre es einfach. Siehe 

```
server ~ # cat /etc/portage/package.keywords

sys-power/sispmctl

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

=app-admin/eselect-opencl-1.1.0 ~x86

net-misc/miniupnpd

media-tv/xmltv

=net-libs/libmicrohttpd-0.9.15 ~x86

net-wireless/bluez

media-video/vdr

=media-tv/gentoo-vdr-scripts-0.4.10.1 ~x86

=media-plugins/vdr-xineliboutput-9999 **

=media-plugins/vdr-xvdr-9999 **

=media-plugins/xbmc-addon-xvdr-9999 **

media-libs/xine-lib

media-libs/libbluray

media-video/vdr-vdrmanager

=media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65 ~x86

media-libs/libpng

server ~ # cat /etc/portage/package.mask

=media-libs/libpng-1.5.8

```

----------

## Max Steel

Seltsam... was sagt denn bei dir ein eix libpng...

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

```
server ~ # eix libpng

[U] media-libs/libpng

     Available versions:

        (1.2)   1.2.47

        (0)     [m]1.5.8 1.5.9

        {apng neon static-libs}

     Installed versions:  1.2.47(1.2)(00:02:15 02/21/12)

     Homepage:            http://www.libpng.org/

     Description:         Portable Network Graphics library

* media-plugins/gst-plugins-libpng

     Available versions:  (0.10) 0.10.23!t 0.10.28!t 0.10.30!t

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         GStreamer encoder/decoder for PNG images

Found 2 matches.
```

Daraus werde ich nicht wirklich schlau.

So, habe jetzt einfach das entsprechende Ebuild per Download gezogen und dann per Hand ins entsprechende Portage-Ordner kopiert.

und siehe da, auf einmal kennt mein System die Version 1.4

Ich frag mich zwar wie es sein kann das die Version von alleine verschindet, aber egal. Mal schauen ob das compilen von xbmc jetzt mit der Version 1.4 von libpng endlich klappt ....

.... und nein, diesesmal ist xbmc der meinung das libpng nicht installiert sei.

```
checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for FONTCONFIG... yes

checking for FRIBIDI... yes

checking for SQLITE3... yes

checking for PNG... no

configure: error: Could not find a required library. Please see the README for your platform.

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3/config.log

 * ERROR: media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65 failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_configure

 *        environment, line 5912:  Called econf '--docdir=/usr/share/doc/xbmc-11.0_p65' '--disable-ccache' '--disable-optimizations' '--enable-external-libraries' '--enable-gl' '--enable-airplay' '--enable-avahi' '--enable-libbluray' '--enable-dvdcss' '--disable-debug' '--disable-goom' '--disable-hal' '--enable-joystick' '--disable-mid' '--disable-profiling' '--enable-projectm' '--disable-pulse' '--enable-rsxs' '--disable-rtmp' '--enable-samba' '--enable-vaapi' '--enable-vdpau' '--enable-webserver' '--enable-xrandr'

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line  467:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'x-portage': '/usr/local/portage/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-11.0_p65/work/opdenkamp-xbmc-cbe2cf3'
```

aber installiert ist nur(!) die Version 1.4 

```
server libpng # eix libpng

[UD] media-libs/libpng

     Available versions:

        (1.2)   1.2.47

        (0)     1.5.8 1.5.9

        {apng neon static-libs}

     Installed versions:  1.4.8-r2(1.4)(02:15:52 02/21/12)(apng)

     Homepage:            http://www.libpng.org/

     Description:         Portable Network Graphics library

* media-plugins/gst-plugins-libpng

     Available versions:  (0.10) 0.10.23!t 0.10.28!t 0.10.30!t

     Homepage:            http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         GStreamer encoder/decoder for PNG images

Found 2 matches.

```

macht alles irgendwie keinen Spass mehr, nur um in xbmc vdr zum laufen zu bekommen ....

----------

## Max Steel

alles sehr seltsam, vorallem weil libpng-1.4 slottet ist...

Achja, vll möchte xbmc auch das gst-plugin-png versuchs mal so.

----------

## musv

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Achja, vll möchte xbmc auch das gst-plugin-png versuchs mal so.

 

Glaub ich weniger. Der Wechsel von libpng-1.4 zu libpng-1.5 war ziemlich problembehaftet, da die libpng-Version in den la-Files des Systems irgendwie fest verdrahtet war. Ich hatte das gemerkt, als ich einen Bug-Report dazu geschrieben hatte. Der wurde als Duplikat eines anderen Bugs wieder geschlossen. In den folgenden Monaten gab's dann irgendwie jeden Tag einen neuen Bug-Report. 

Den Upgrade-Guide gibt's hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-894950.html

Analog dazu musst du auch den Downgrade wieder durchführen. Ich hatte das Problem bei meiner XBMC-Installation ebenfalls. Hab da auch libpng-1.5 erstmal maskiert. Allerdings dachte ich, das die Leute von XBMC das inzwischen mal gefixt hätten. 

Hier findet man übrigens Deine Fehlermeldung:

http://www.htpc-forum.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=8824

----------

## Max Steel

.la files? vll reicht ja einmal der lafilefixer --justfixit

----------

## Josef.95

@Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Hm, ich halte es für keine gute Idee sich nun nur wegen dieser XBMC Version aus einem Overlay die veraltete, schon nicht mehr im Tree verfügbare libpng14 Version wieder ins System zu schießen.

Ich würde versuchen das System wieder mit der aktuellen stable libpng15 Version in einen gesunden Zustand zu bringen.

Beachte auch das dein portage dich immer wieder auf 

```
 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items. 
```

 hinweist - tue dir doch mal den Gefallen und lese die News  :Wink: 

In den News sollte normal auch hilfreiche Information zum libpng15 Update zu finden sein.

Und wenn es wirklich die XBMC Version aus einem Overlay sein muss, dann versuche doch besser diese mit der aktuellen libpng15 Version kompatibel zu machen (wie schon in diesen Beitrag erwähnt.)

Eventuell ist es auch ein Versuch wert die aktuellen live ebuilds

xbmc-9999

und

xbmc-addon-xvdr-9999

aus dem portage Tree zu testen.

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Uff ...

SO, erstmal danke an alle bis hierher. 

Also, aus dem offiziellen Portage Zweig habe ich wirklich alle Kombinationen versucht, sowohl mit der *-9999 also auch mit der Beta3. Trotzdem habe ich es nicht geschafft in xbmc einen Eintrag für vdr zu finden. 

Was sehr seltsam ist, immerhin gibt es das USE-Flag "pvr", aber anscheinend nutzlos.

Mein Hauptproblem war auch nicht die libpng. Die aktuelle Beta3 aus dem Portage habe ich ohne Probleme mit der libpng-1.5 installiert bekommen. Nur eben ohne vdr (obwohl "pvr" gesetzt).

Ich habe mir auch die Links von musv angesehen und muss jetzt zu dem Schluss kommen das xbmc und vdr im Augenblick nicht zusammen funktionieren. Zumindest nicht ohne enormen Aufwand. Schade eigentlich, weil in xine kann ich wunderbar fernsehen (gut nen paar Probleme mit HD-Fernsehen, aber okay). Aber ich habe jetzt so viele Fehlschläge gehabt und die Anleitung im Link von musv wird mir einfach zu kompliziert, das ganze up-, downgraden, patchen, usw.. da verliere ich langsam den Überblick.

Ich werde jetzt wohl wieder zur mythbox wechseln obwohl das auch alles andere als optimal ist.

----------

## yuhu

Hallo,

mit dem aktuelle xbmc-9999.ebuild sollte es mit den Änderungen funktionieren (x86_64)

```
cat /etc/portage/package.keywords 

=media-tv/xbmc-9999 **

=net-wireless/bluez-4.98-r2
```

```
diff /usr/portage/media-tv/xbmc/xbmc-9999.ebuild /usr/local/portage/media-tv/xbmc/xbmc-9999.ebuild 

9c9

< EGIT_REPO_URI="git://github.com/xbmc/xbmc.git"

---

> EGIT_REPO_URI="git://github.com/opdenkamp/xbmc.git"

115c115

<    epatch "${FILESDIR}"/${PN}-9999-nomythtv.patch

---

> #   epatch "${FILESDIR}"/${PN}-9999-nomythtv.patch
```

```
emerge -av xbmc

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   *] media-tv/xbmc-9999  USE="alsa css projectm pulseaudio rsxs samba sse sse2 udev xrandr -airplay (-altivec) -avahi -bluray -debug -goom -joystick -midi -mysql -profile -pvr -rtmp -vaapi -vdpau -webserver" 0 kB [1]

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /usr/local/portage

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] Y

...

-----------------------

XBMC built successfully

-----------------------

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: media-tv/xbmc-9999

>>> Install xbmc-9999 into /var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-9999/image/ category media-tv

make -j7 -l7 DESTDIR=/var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-9999/image/ install 

Copying support and legal files...                                             

Copying XBMC binary to /var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-9999/image//usr/lib64/xbmc/xbmc.bin

You can run XBMC with the command 'xbmc'                                       

Done!ibdvdcss-x86_64-linux.so                                                  

Copying system files to /var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-9999/image//usr/share/xbmc

>>> Completed installing xbmc-9999 into /var/tmp/portage/media-tv/xbmc-9999/image/

 * QA Notice: Unrecognized configure options:

 * 

 *    configure: WARNING: unrecognized options: --disable-mysql, --disable-mythtv

 *    configure: WARNING: unrecognized options: --disable-mysql, --disable-mythtv

strip: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded -R .comment -R .GCC.command.line

   usr/lib64/xbmc/xbmc-xrandr

   usr/lib64/xbmc/system/players/paplayer/adpcm-x86_64-linux.so

   usr/lib64/xbmc/system/players/paplayer/libsidplay2-x86_64-linux.so

   usr/lib64/xbmc/system/players/paplayer/stsoundlibrary-x86_64-linux.so

   usr/lib64/xbmc/system/players/paplayer/timidity-x86_64-linux.so

   usr/lib64/xbmc/system/players/paplayer/nosefart-x86_64-linux.so

   usr/lib64/xbmc/system/players/paplayer/vgmstream-x86_64-linux.so

   usr/lib64/xbmc/system/players/dvdplayer/libdvdnav-x86_64-linux.so

   usr/lib64/xbmc/system/players/dvdplayer/libdvdcss-x86_64-linux.so

   usr/lib64/xbmc/system/libcpluff-x86_64-linux.so

   usr/lib64/xbmc/system/libid3tag-x86_64-linux.so

   usr/lib64/xbmc/system/libcmyth-x86_64-linux.so

   usr/lib64/xbmc/system/libexif-x86_64-linux.so

   usr/lib64/xbmc/system/ImageLib-x86_64-linux.so

   usr/lib64/xbmc/system/hdhomerun-x86_64-linux.so

   usr/lib64/xbmc/addons/visualization.waveform/Waveform.vis

   usr/lib64/xbmc/addons/library.xbmc.gui/libXBMC_gui-x86_64-linux.so

   usr/lib64/xbmc/addons/screensaver.rsxs.solarwinds/Solarwinds.xbs

   usr/lib64/xbmc/addons/screensaver.rsxs.plasma/Plasma.xbs

   usr/lib64/xbmc/addons/visualization.projectm/projectM.vis

   usr/lib64/xbmc/addons/library.xbmc.addon/libXBMC_addon-x86_64-linux.so

   usr/lib64/xbmc/addons/pvr.hts/XBMC_Tvheadend.pvr

   usr/lib64/xbmc/addons/pvr.mythtv/XBMC_Mythtv.pvr

   usr/lib64/xbmc/addons/pvr.vdr.vnsi/XBMC_VDR_vnsi.pvr

   usr/lib64/xbmc/addons/library.xbmc.pvr/libXBMC_pvr-x86_64-linux.so

   usr/lib64/xbmc/addons/visualization.glspectrum/opengl_spectrum.vis

   usr/lib64/xbmc/addons/screensaver.rsxs.euphoria/Euphoria.xbs

   usr/lib64/xbmc/addons/pvr.team-mediaportal.tvserver/XBMC_MPTV.pvr

   usr/lib64/xbmc/addons/pvr.demo/XBMC_demo.pvr

   usr/lib64/xbmc/xbmc.bin

ecompressdir: bzip2 -9 /usr/share/doc

 * QA Notice: The following files contain writable and executable sections

 *  Files with such sections will not work properly (or at all!) on some

 *  architectures/operating systems.  A bug should be filed at

 *  http://bugs.gentoo.org/ to make sure the issue is fixed.

 *  For more information, see http://hardened.gentoo.org/gnu-stack.xml

 *  Please include the following list of files in your report:

 *  Note: Bugs should be filed for the respective maintainers

 *  of the package in question and not hardened@g.o.

 * RWX --- --- usr/lib64/xbmc/xbmc.bin

>>> Installing (1 of 1) media-tv/xbmc-9999

 * Visit http://wiki.xbmc.org/?title=XBMC_Online_Manual

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date. 
```

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

wow

@yuhu

Vielen Herzlichen Dank ... unglaublich, aber scheint jetzt zu funktionieren .... und sogar sehr flott beim umschalten, nettes GUI und bisher recht stabil. Mal schauen was der Dauertest sagt.

Aber ich war echt am aufgeben und dann kam hier die Rettung, genial.

----------

## yuhu

Kein Problem.

Kurz zu meinem System / Erfahrungen.

MythTV hatte ich vor 2-3 Jahre kurzzeitig im Test. Es war damals voll von Stolpersteinen und irgendwie bin ich einfach nicht warm damit geworden.

VDR lief einfach nach der Installation. Das OSD vom VDR ist einfach nur häßlich. Daher kommt bei mir xbmc auf die Matscheibe.

Der VDR läuft hier auf einem Server mit 2 2-fach DVB-C Karten (ddbridge).

XBMC läuft auf einem µATX ATOM Board mit ION Chipsatz.

VDR und XBMC benutzen das xvdr Plugin.

Zugriff übers Web zum VDR läuft hier mit dem Live Plugin (mit epgsearch, streamdev). Damit kannst auch via VLC den VDR-Stream abgreifen.

Ich warte schon lange auf eine wirklich stabile Version vom XBMC mit PVR. Hoffentlich kommt der PVR Zweig nachdem Eden Release endlich in den Hauptentwicklerzweig.

----------

## LinuxTom

So, nun habe ich endlich mein VDR-System (Server/Client) laufen, doch die Einrichtung des Tons auf dem Client bekomme ich einfach nicht hin. Einfach absolute Stille. Hat da jemand eine Idiotensichere Anleitung wie bspw.:

```
cat /proc/asound/devices

aplay -l

audio.device.alsa_front_device=xy
```

Am besten gleichzeitig über HDMI und SPDIF.

----------

## musv

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> Am besten gleichzeitig über HDMI und SPDIF.

 

Dafür hast du 2 Möglichkeiten:

- http://www.vdr-portal.de/board16-video-disk-recorder/board7-dolby-ac3-digital/82397-gelöst-audio-via-hdmi-und-spdif-gleichzeitig

- Pulseaudio

Ersteres hab ich nicht wirklich zum Laufen bekommen. Bei mir streikt sogar der Ton irgendwie fast generell, wenn ich den über HDMI laufen lassen will. Evtl. werd ich das noch mal genauer austesten. Ich übertrag den Ton per Toslink zum AV-Receiver. Der TV ist per HDMI direkt an den Computer angeschlossen.

Pulseaudio ist bei mir nicht installiert aufgrund mehrfach schlechter Erfahrungen.

----------

## LinuxTom

Schlimmer ist das Ruckeln. Es ist (selbst bei SD) immer ein leichetes Ruckeln zu sehen. Besonders, wenn sich das OSD ändert, stockt das Billd kurzzeitig. So habe ich mir das nicht vorgestellt.

Vielleicht kann mir ja mal jemand seine xine-Config geben, da ich vermute, dass man da noch einiges einstellen kann/muss.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hmm....

So wie lange habt ihr gebraucht um die Sendersuche neu zu starten die wechselnden HD bzw. Öffentlich Rechtlichen neu zu sortieren?

Edit:

Es hat sich wohl nicht viel geändert lediglich die ARTE HD, Das Erste HD, ZDF HD haben den Transponder gewechselt. Dazu haben einige Öffentlich Rechtliche jetzt einen HD-Kanal.

Habe mit mythtv-setup einfach einen neuen Transponderscan durchlaufen lassen fertig. Allerdings sollte man sich vorher vergewissern das die Liste der bekannten Transponder vollständig ist.

----------

## LinuxTom

Ich habe mit media-tv/channeleditor vielleicht eine viertel Stunde gebraucht, alles neu zu sortieren.

----------

